# Finally Getting Somewhere!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well I've not had much time to use my new camera since I got it and the lens isn't the best for macro work (50cm)







But been and seen my dad today and he just happened to have some Joesoaps extension tubes so I've been playing around and finally got something half decent!

I chose this watch on purpose as it is very tricky to photograph, the concentric circles round the chapter and the band across the middle are sort of dark blue on not quite so dark blue!

This is set on the normal as opposed to fine setting so I wasn't expecting it crisp esp having to use artificial light as well but I'm quite pleased with the results so far. A bit more time and experimentation and I might get some photos as good as the samsung compact














depth of field is proving trickier, it's all down to the lens I know so maybe I'll invest in a better lens for close work one day!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

out in the garden yesterday, buzy bee buzy bee, buzz buzz buzz buzy bee.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice Paul....









Buzz


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mother and Westie


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great photo`s Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think I could get to like this camera!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll bet you could!! That's a smashing photo PG


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I think I could get to like this camera!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Superb photo Paul.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stunning









Shame about the leather


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice photo PG.









I'm about to get a "tent" from flea bay...did you use one?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No Paul no tent on this not even my trusty plastic IKEA bin, I guess the daylight was just right.

I have a venitian blind at the window and pale blue walls in the "office" so it's quite easy to get a lot of light without it being direct on a sunny day.


----------

